
Panama Papers film examines how journalists speak truth to power - rbanffy
https://www.icij.org/blog/2018/10/panama-papers-film-examines-how-journalists-speak-truth-to-power/
======
badcede
Journalists don't speak truth to power. They write down what people in power
say. If they don't, they get fired.

~~~
guilhas
Specially panama papers, a lot of publicity, very few content.

It was like they announced the people involved as a warning only.

------
PhilWright
Relatively few journalists are actually investigative reporters looking to
discover scandals and other issues that would constitute holding
governments/corporations to account. Typically when a scandal is revealed it
is an insider reaching out to a journalist as a means of exposing the problem.
Such as the 'deep throat' source for Watergate or Edward Snowdon for the NSA
overreach. These are obviously very important for a democracy but newspapers
need the 99% of people working on sports/gossip/crime/etc to pay the actual
bills.

